# Game 19: Phoenix Suns @ Charlotte Bobcats (12/10)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (12-6) vs Charlotte Bobcats (5-14)*

*When: December 10th, Sunday
Time: 4:00 Arizona
Tv: My45*

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *
_ “I know up on the top you are seeing great sights, but down at the bottom we, too, should have rights. "_ 


*Previous Game Recap*


> BOSTON – The NBA’s hottest team extended their winning streak to nine games despite not holding a lead greater than six points and committing a season-high tying 21 turnovers, including 20 through the first three quarters… One night after a posting a double-overtime victory at New Jersey, a sluggish Suns team trailed 102-101 with 3:41 to go, but Phoenix scored on its last seven possessions… Shawn Marion’s (29 points, 12 rebounds) 3-pointer form the corner put Phoenix up 104-102 with 3:15 left and the Suns never trailed again… Phoenix had six players score in double figures, including Steve Nash, who notched his fourth consecutive double-double with 16 points and a game-high 14 assists… The Suns shot a season-high 60.6 percent from the field on 43-of-71 shooting.



*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Charlotte Bobcats Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Ray Felton (SG) Adam Morrison (SF) Gerald Wallace (PF) Emeka Okafor (C) Primo Brezec*​
The Bobcats are pretty bad defensively. The Suns should
score with ease. But the game will come down to the Suns D.
Whether or not they feel like playing defense tomorrow.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Chris we doing the prediction game?



I hope Suns don't come out flat.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yep! Let's go with...Amare Stoudemire again.

Amare - Minutes, Points, Rebounds

I'll update that soon (next couple days).


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns win 104-90

Amare's stats: 28 Minutes, 22 points, 10 rebounds.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns 112 - Bobcats 96

Amare: 30 minutes, 25 points, 8 rebounds

Let's hope the Suns don't play down to the level of their competition here. They have a tendency to turn the game ugly for both teams and then try to win through the chaos. Sean May is one of those workhorse type players that can hurt the Suns if they don't hustle and get fundamental with the rebounds.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns 111 - Bobcats 99



Amare: 32 minutes, 23 points, 11 rebounds


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

even as the second biggest amare homer on this site (the first is obvious), i don't see amare having a big game with emeka okafor guarding him.

however if that white guy i saw is guarding him, then amare should have his usual 20 and 10.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

well okafor isn't guarding him and he's having a hell of a game. 18 and 7 at halftime.

he also had a very nice vintage amare dunk AND they were even letting him create offense for himself. :O


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare already dropped 36/14/8 on Okafor in the past, he is dominating him again, with a poster on Okafor on top of it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns win 114 to 84

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AvZGZNkBlMsxhraMyszqSwy8vLYF?gid=2006121030

boxscore highlights...

Amare with 22pts, 12rebs, 1asst
Diaw 17pts, 7rebs, 6asst

Good thing they got some rest. Orlando
will be a handful tomorrow. When was the last time
the Suns went 5-0 on their road trip? Last year they were 4-1 and the year before that I believe they were 4-1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, I didn't see this earlier, and hadn't been on all day since this morning. I didn't get to predict.. :sadbanana:



Seems like an easy win 114-84. Let's hope they didn't use too much energy because they play Orlando tomorrow night. And I'm going to see it! So they need to win.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

amare was dunking like a mad man, although he did miss a poster attempt on okafor. still though, he's looking about 80-85% in my opinion.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> amare was dunking like a mad man, although he did miss a poster attempt on okafor. still though, he's looking about 80-85% in my opinion.



Actually he had a poster on Okafor and then
on the next trip down he almost got another on Emeka
but he got fouled. 

He looks really good. It'll be interesting to see
how he looks come playoff time. He'll probably be back
in STAT form.

Also, his jumpshot looks really beautiful. He took 3 outside
shots and made them all. He's finding the best combination of dunks and jumpshots. He had 22pt and 12rebs at the end of the third. If he had played in the 4th, he would of have 30 easily. He also didn't pick up stupid fouls. And also stayed aggressive on the defensive end.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

From a different angle. Potential avy for anyone.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

^nice! game was good hope nash is feeling his shooting touch again, last night he looked horrible in the first half!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, there were some major crushes by Amare in this one! I missed it again and watched it on tape late last night. Glad to see him aggressively attack the basket whenever he got the ball. His jumper was also falling, and if he can continue that then teams will be in even more trouble. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

haha Chris, I posted that last page.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> haha Chris, I posted that last page.


Oops, nevermind


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Q2gdkCBdM


----------

